# New Intimacy Schedule seems to be working.



## MisterGadget (Feb 13, 2014)

Ive read and heard in the past about scheduling sex,well i thought what about just scheduling intimacy and let my wife decide what she would like on those nights or whatever.
So i went to work on a spreadsheet covering a month as a template.

The idea is if life gets in the way (Kids/illness/etc their is always the next scheduled night or simply a few miniutes of just kissing if exhaustion is our problem.

I put our names as Topics or TopCells and my wife could simply
write in the lower cells anything she likes.

The first month has WORKED!!!!!!
suffice to say their is a lot of oral pleasure for her (_not complaining here_  ) and we have had the kids sick in that month and her monthly cycle but so far there is a Huge improvement in our intimacy together.

And she has already selected next months nights with some additions and additional nights.

Im hoping this continues and i would suggest it to anyone.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

MisterGadget said:


> Ive read and heard in the past about scheduling sex,well i thought what about just scheduling intimacy and let my wife decide what she would like on those nights or whatever.
> So i went to work on a spreadsheet covering a month as a template.
> 
> The idea is if life gets in the way (Kids/illness/etc their is always the next scheduled night or simply a few miniutes of just kissing if exhaustion is our problem.
> ...


That is an excellent idea. But where do you keep it and how do you keep the kids from seeing it?


----------



## capncrunch (Aug 18, 2014)

Anon Pink said:


> That is an excellent idea. But where do you keep it and how do you keep the kids from seeing it?


This is discussed in detail on the One Extraordinary Marriage podcast. It's introduced in episode 140:
Scheduling Sex and the Intimacy Lifestyle
and was recently revisited in episode 231:
231 - Is It My Days or Your Days to Initiate

Basically, anything. Highlight some days on the calendar in pink, some in green, etc. Any sort of code you want.


----------



## Coldie (Jan 2, 2014)

Good for you!

Some people are schedule minded and when it's part of their schedule they even initiate and seem a bit more happy than being asked to have sex when their mind is somewhere else completely.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> That is an excellent idea. But where do you keep it and how do you keep the kids from seeing it?



Google Calendar works pretty well...


----------



## MisterGadget (Feb 13, 2014)

*Anon Pink*

I print it out and have it cello taped in the top wardrobe door in our bedroom,and our kids are too small so they cant reach the handle.

*capncrunch *

I didnt get it from that podcast but i do listen to one other and they did mention it in a past episode.
I had dismissed the idea in the past but it seems to be working...how long it will continue i dont know but things are looking very promising.

*Coldie*

Im so surprised that scheduling is working for us

john117

As much as im a tech head my wife is not, she likes paper books and magazines etc and printing something makes it more real to some people maybe more permanent in the brain.

Most of us have moved to mp3 and streaming video....not my wife she still likes CDs and Dvds.:smthumbup:


----------

